# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Пандав Нирджала Экадаши!

## Radha rani

Дорогие преданные, скажите пожалуйста, время начала и конца поста на Пандав Экадаши в городе Екатеринбурге. 
И еще - можно ли омываться в Пандав Экадаши, чистить зубы зубной пастой? Или лучше принять омовение до начала Экадаши?

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Если вы держите сухой пост, то чистить зубы нельзя, иначе вы нарушите пост. Но даже если не сухой, лучше избегать чистки зубов в экадаши - можно почистить их хорошо накануне вечером.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Дорогие преданные, скажите пожалуйста, время начала и конца поста на Пандав Экадаши в городе Екатеринбурге. 
> И еще - можно ли омываться в Пандав Экадаши, чистить зубы зубной пастой? Или лучше принять омовение до начала Экадаши?


Начало завтра сутра, а послезавтра с 5 00 до 9 00 прервать

----------


## Кирилл дас

Помыться можно до начала экадаши.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Дорогие преданные, скажите пожалуйста, время начала и конца поста на Пандав Экадаши в городе Екатеринбурге. 
> И еще - можно ли омываться в Пандав Экадаши, чистить зубы зубной пастой? Или лучше принять омовение до начала Экадаши?


Если вы не знаете точное время начала и окончания поста по каледарю, ориентируйтесь по Солнцу. 
Начало поста - момент восхода Солнца. 

Выход из поста - этот период бывает от 10 минут до более чем 2 часов, хорошо бы уточнять у местных преданных. Это если встаете после восхода Солнца, - чтобы не пропустить время выхода. 

Если же встаете рано, то все просто  -  можно прервать пост сразу после полного появления Солнца над горизонтом, - т.е. с наступлением нового дня. 

Почему говорится иногда, что не надо чистить зубы в сухой пост - чтобы не глотнуть воды случайно. Если воду не глотаете, то какой может быть запрет на чистку зубов?  То же самое с омовениями, омываться в сухой пост можно сколько угодно, особенно если погода жаркая, но не глотните воды, когда полощите рот. Очищая кожу, вы организму пост облегчаете. А сегодня желательно воды пить побольше, чтобы тело не оказалось завтра чрезмерно обезвоженным. Прасад перед сухим постом лучше легкий, и лучше даже экадашный.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Я свои мысли выложу по этому поводу.

В зубной пасте наверняка есть компоненты из зерна, а сплюнуть их полностью невозможно. Равно как и воду, попавшую в рот.
Во время омовения жидкость так-же может попасть в рот. Плюс есть еще такой опыт: если пятку чесноком помазать, то через час ощутишь вкус чеснока во рту. То есть мыло, где может содержаться зерно, или что похуже, прекрасно всасывается в тело. Поэтому в аюрведе есть рекомендация не наносить на тело того, что нельзя употребить в пищу.

Возможно, что я излишне фанатично к этому отношусь, но просто не хочется из-за какой-нибудь ерунды упустить блага от Пандав Нирджала Экадаши.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

Еще одна причина, по которой лучше не чистить зубы - это чтобы не поранить нечаянно десны, т.к. допускать, чтобы пошла кровь в экадаши нельзя.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Кирил прабху - согласен с вами!
Научно доказано, что при чистке зубов съедается определенный процент зубной пасты. 
Поэтому чистка зубов при сухом посте исключена. Кроме того она нежелательна по причине, которую указала матаджи Гауранги Радха.
Я спрашивал у Ачалы прабху по поводу чистки зубов, он сказал, что в экадаши зубы не чистят. С тех пор сам не чищу, хотя пару раз в виде исключения - приходилось. )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ходить с нечищенными зубами вредно (это в случае приема пищи) А если полный пост, то понятно, что не чистят. Ингридидиентов из зерна в пастах нет, можно проверять состав. Можно чистить зубы без пасты, если не уверены ) Мыться в экадаши тоже можно, без мыла, если нет вег. мыла. Но всюду продают жидкие ср-ва для душа, они без животных ингридиентов. 

Насчет десен - логично. Но при здоровых деснах этого нет, так что решением все равно является не отказ от чистки зубов в экадаши, а посещение вовремя врача.

----------


## madhusudana das

http://www.vrinda.ru/component/optio...c,select/id,5/ Здесь, добрые преданные выложили календарь вайшнавский. Вроде бы он на все города, екатеренбург там точно есть.
  При омовении, в тело проникает очень много воды, соответственно всухую неполучится...?  если только не мытся, а на этот случай есть вариант неспать ночью, тогда и необезательно будет мытся :smilies:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Ходить с нечищенными зубами вредно (это в случае приема пищи) А если полный пост, то понятно, что не чистят.


Тоже согласен! ) Сам в обычные дни чищу зубы иной раз по три раза в день. Лишь в экадаши даю себе передышку, думая, что за день ничего не случится.

Я просто делюсь своим опытом по этой теме. Я зубы не чищу и другим не советую чистить. Но вовсе не хочу выдать свое мнение за абсолютное.

Думаю, это не самый принципиальный вопрос в духовной жизни. Каждый преданный сам определяет чистить зубы в экадаши или нет. Ведь цель экадаши - удовлетворить Господа.  И если человек посвятил весь этот день служению, воспеванию и прославлению Кришны, то Господь же не скажет: "Ага! Он сегодня почистил (или не почистил) зубы! От него служение не приму!" ))))

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Насчет десен - логично. Но при здоровых деснах этого нет, так что решением все равно является не отказ от чистки зубов в экадаши, а посещение вовремя врача.


 да и при здоровых деснах может быть, если переусердствовать  :smilies:

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> И еще - можно ли омываться в Пандав Экадаши, чистить зубы зубной пастой? Или лучше принять омовение до начала Экадаши?


Не переживайте, правильное совершение аскезы - это ещё не самое главное в духовной жизни. Что Прабхупада пишет в своих книгах об экадаши - кто-то сразу сможет вспомнить? ))

----------


## Кирилл дас

> Ингридидиентов из зерна в пастах нет


Raja Kumari dasi, Вы думаете, что в длиннющем списке ингредиентов, из которых состоит зубная паста, не найдется хотя бы одного, добытого из зерно-бобовых растений, или из животных?
Это лотерея, в которую легко проиграть.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> Дорогие преданные, скажите пожалуйста, время начала и конца поста на Пандав Экадаши в городе Екатеринбурге. 
> И еще - можно ли омываться в Пандав Экадаши, чистить зубы зубной пастой? Или лучше принять омовение до начала Экадаши?


о, Кришна.. 
это надо в просто так, юмор, что-ли, перенести.. хотя не смешно.

зы. не помню, PVS или BVS по поводу чистки зубов ответил, что как-же вы будете Кришне служить (читать джапу) с нечищенными зубами то?
ззы. нирджала пост начинается с восходом солнца на экадаши. почистите зубы до восхода солнца, если уж настолько.. эээ...
зззы. если считаете за шастру книжку 1986 года про экадаши, то читайте внимательно. “One should clean his teeth properly and, without eating or drinking, observe this EkAdasii to please the Supreme Lord, Keshava. On the day after EkAdasii one should worship the Supreme Personality of Godhead in His form as Trivikrama by offering Him water, flowers, incense, and a brightly burning lamp. Then the devotee should pray from the heart, ‘Oh God of gods, Oh deliverer of everyone, Oh Hrishikesha, master of the senses, kindly bestow upon me the gift of liberation, though I can offer you nothing greater than this humble pot filled with water.’ Then the devotee should donate the waterpot to a brAhmaNa..."

ззззы. 

yam imam puspitam vacam
pravadanty avipascitaha
veda-vada-ratah partha
nanyad astiti vadinaha
kamatmanaha svarga-para
janma-karma-phala-pradam
kriya-visesa-bahulam
bhogaisvarya-gatim prati

----------


## Александра

У меня тоже вопрос назрел такой же сегодня утром.Одна матаджи не чистила зубы потому что ....ну написали уже почему.
А прабу, собравшийся сухой пост соблюдать, почитстил, потому что Кришна танцует у  нас на языке и как это мол не почистить зубы, рот должен быть чистый и когда мы арати проводим и песни поем и так далее.

----------


## Александра

Вообще я так переодически задумываюсь о смысле экадаши...В чем его смысл? 
1. Помнить о Кришне. обычно преданные стараются в этот день больше джапы прочитать, книги, песни, общение с преданными
2. Не нагружает организм тяжелой пищей, чтобы энергия уходила в разум а не в желудок.
3. Не есть  слишком изобильной пищи, чтобы не услаждать язык, контроль чувств.
4. Этот день считается (в любой экадаш) тяжелым днем энергетически, поэтому лучше серьезных дел не делать, нового не начинать, а лучше сидеть дома или в храме, тратить минимум энергии и воспевать святые имена, просить защиты у Кришны.

МОжет есть еще какой то смысл, но я думаю что если преданный случайно что то съест-например придет в гости, а там ему суп подали, в котором асафетида.А на вкус и не заметно.Он съел, там асафетида с мукой, он даже не знал, весь день думал о Кришне, воспевал, ел экадашную пищу только, но считается что он все равно не соблел, благ не получит выходит. А почему? В чем то еще есть смысл, что даже крупиночка мешает?

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

Александра, вы все правильно пишете. 
однако, знаете, лучше не впадать в споры ни за, ни против - это действительно отвлекает от преданного служения.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Еще одна причина, по которой лучше не чистить зубы - это чтобы не поранить нечаянно десны, т.к. допускать, чтобы пошла кровь в экадаши нельзя.


А где это сказано, что нельзя пускать кровь в экадаши?  :smilies:  А если палец порезал - всё, не засчитывается?

----------


## Александра

А почему в экадаши неблагоприятно стричь ногти и волосы?

----------


## Эдвард

В экадаши рекомендуется как можно меньше внимания уделять телу и его заботам, и сосредоточиться на духовной жизни. Поэтому все телесные процедуры сводятся к минимуму  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Грамотный подход к постам

Автор Praneshvari Devi Dasi Ids, написано 12 Июнь 2011 г. в 8:44


Бхакти Чайтанья Махарадж-



Каждый вечер мы встречались с преданными в арендованном зале и проводили программы. 30 июня, в воскресенье был день Пандава Нирджала Экадаши, поэтому несколько преданных пришли на квартиру, где мы остановились и вместе с нами читали джапу. Затем мы отправились на воскресную программу. На программу пришло, по меньшей мере, 300 преданных, большинство из которых соблюдали полный сухой пост.

Я также держал сухой пост, хотя уже несколько лет я подумываю о том, стоит ли это делать. Шрила Прабхупада никогда сам этого не делал и никогда ничего не говорил по этому поводу. Я задал этот вопрос Гирираджу Махараджу, моему саннйаса-гуру и преданному, которого я считаю наиболее сведущим в вопросе наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады.

Он ответил так: «Ты знаешь, мы не соблюдали Нирджала Экадаши, как таковой, когда Шрила Прабхупада был с нами. Если нам случалось нарушить экадаши, он советовал поститься на следующий день или через день. Многие из последователей Шрилы Прабхупады, сейчас задумываются о том, чтобы вернуться к тому простому образу жизни в сознании Кришны, который вел Шрила Прабхупада и который вели мы вместе с ним. Шрила Прабхупада никогда не подавал примера, что необходимо поститься в Нирджала Экадаши. Когда Нектар Преданности только вышел в свет, матаджи Йамуна задала Шриле Прабхупаде вопрос: « Стоит ли нам поститься, бодрствовать всю ночь и воспевать славу Господа, как об этом говориться в Нектаре Преданности?». Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Нет, у нас слишком много служения». В заключение, я сказал бы, что в принципе, это дело лично каждого. Что касается меня, то я в этот день буду в Лос-Анджелесе, на фестивале, посвященном Шриле Прабхупаде и собираюсь посвятить себя больше прославлению Шрилы Прабхупады и общению с его преданными, нежели посту. А в общем, я разделяю твою озабоченность тем, что преданные больше внимания уделяют внешним вещам, чем сути».

Один преданный в своем письме ко мне прямо накануне Пандава Нирджала экадаши спросил, что думал Шрила Прабхупада об этом дне, поскольку «похоже, что Шрила Прабхупада не упоминал о нем особо своим ученикам. Как получилось так, что мы постимся в этот день, а Шрила Прабхупада особо не выделял важность этого экадаши?» Этот преданный попросил пояснить смысл и благотворный эффект от поста в этот день.



Этот вопрос поднимается время от времени, помню я однажды даже писал Гирираджу Махараджу, спрашивая, не припоминает ли он что-то в связи с этим в отношении Шрилы Прабхупады, какого было его мнение? Гирирадж Махарадж ответил, что Шрила Прабхупада соблюдал этот экадаши таким же образом, как и все остальные. В частности, он сказал: «Пример для нас более важен, чем идея», а Шрила Прабхупада никогда не давал нам примера соблюдать Нирджала Экадаши каким-либо особым образом. Кроме того, когда впервые был выпущен «Нектар Преданности» Ямуна даси (одна из первых учениц Ш.П. – прим. пер) спросила Шрилу Прабхупаду, следует ли нам поститься всю ночь и непрерывно воспевать величие Господа в этот день, как упомянуто в «Нектаре Преданности»? «Нет», - ответил Шрила Прабхупада, - «у нас и так много служения».



Я помню, как Пандава Нирджала Экадаши впервые отмечался в Англии. Это было примерно в 1979 году. Некоторые преданные практиковали полный пост в этот день, что нас очень удивило. Эти преданные объяснили тогда нам, что если кто-то нарушал какие-нибудь посты экадаши на протяжении года, то если соблюсти конкретно этот экадаши на пищу и воду, то можно «возместить» все нарушенные экадаши.



Действительно в некоторых шастрах мы находим подтверждения таким заявлениям, также об этом рассказывают некоторые книги, специально посвященные экадаши, хотя порою кажется, что цитаты шастр на эту тему относятся, скорее, к разряду карма-канды и рассказывают о различных материальных преимуществах, которые можно извлечь из соблюдения различных экадаши. Во времена Шрилы Прабхупады подобных спекуляций не было, а если получалось так, что экадаши был нарушен, то Шрила Прабхупада ожидал от учеников, что они будут поститься на следующий день, в двадаши.



С другой стороны, Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивал важность дополнительного воспевания и слушания в дни экадаши, поэтому лично я раз в году делаю это, тем не менее, продолжая заниматься тем, что полагаю своим основным служением, а именно проповедью философии Сознания Кришны и Кришна-катхой в целом. Таким образом, мое мнение таково, что соблюдать Пандава Нирджала экадаши в том виде, в котором его соблюдают многие преданные не так принципиально, особенно если это скажется на других видах служения.



Индрадьюмна Свами:



Prabhupada: [ On ] Ekadasi, simply you should chant. No other business. Nirjala!



Tamal Krsna Maharaja: No preaching work? Should they go out for preaching?



Prabhupada: No, those who are preaching, (it’s) not for them… A preacher is so exalted. He hasn’t got to follow any regulation. If one is busy in preaching work that is first-class. Madhava Maharaja, when he was a brahmacari, his name was Hayagriva. So he was to go somewhere. But he was sick. Guru Maharaja was informed that he was sick and that, "Today is ekadasi. He cannot take his regular meals." So Guru Maharaja said, “No. Let him take immediately meals and go.”

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Статья Дравиды Даса прошлого года "Нирджала экадаши"
http://gurudeva.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=326
..........................................

http://www.dandavats.com/?p=8552

Кратко: 

Дравида Даса: _Со следующего года в календаре не будут ставить про Пандава Нирджала экадаши фразу "пост без воды, если нарушались экадаши в течение года", - чтобы не нарушались. Не нашли подтверждения этому предписанию про такой эффект у Прабхупады, он один раз сказал "Да" в ответ на похожий, но не совсем такой вопрос. В то же время в другом месте он сказал: настоящий экадаши - это когда не ешь вообще ничего, но в кали-югу время другое, и позволено принимать молоко и фрукты, пища в этом случае называется анукалпа. 

Экадаши - серьезная вещь. "Тот, кто съест зерно в экадаши, становится убийцей матери, отца, брата и духовного учителя, и даже если он достиг планет  Вайкунтхи, он падает" (ЧЧ Ади 15.9 )._ 

(конец аннотации) 

_____________

Получается, Бхиме Вьясадева разрешил поститься только раз в году именно полным экадаши, вообще без воды и еды. Потому что личностям навроде Бхимы 5 000 лет назад соблюдать экадаши и значило сутки совсем без воды и еды, воспевание, Кришна-катха. Этого полного поста Бхима не мог выдерживать, потому и получил от своего гуру такое разрешение. 

Иначе получается, что никто не ел зернобобовые в экадаши, а Бхима ел (это нонсенс), и от того, что один раз в году он соблюдал полный сухой пост, это нейтрализовалось.  

Прабхупада учил, что *если нарушишь экадаши, надо поститься на следующий день, в двадаши*. Нигде он не говорил, что в Пандава экадаши попоститесь без воды, и все будет Ок.

Таким образом, получается следующее. *Если что-то и нейтрализует Пандава Нирджала экадаши, то эффект принятия экадашной пищи в остальные экадаши в году.*




______________________

*Nirjala Ekadasi*

By Dravida Dasa



Every year the North American office of the Bhaktivedanta Book Trust publishes an “Art Calendar” with all the most important Vaisnava dates for North America. This year, as in past years, we noted under Pandava-nirjala Ekadasi (coming up on June 22) that one should observe a “total fast, even from water, if you have broken Ekadasi.” It has been pointed out to us that the only instruction Srila Prabhupada gave concerning breaking Ekadasi is that if one does so inadvertently one should observe Ekadasi fasting the next day. There is also this quote concerning Bhima Ekadasi (another name for Pandava-nirjala Ekadasi):

Ramesvara: So I’ve been told that if one fasts on Bhima Ekadasi, that it is like fasting on all the Ekadasis. Is that true?

Prabhupada: Yes.

This is an apparent reference to an account from the Brahma-vaivarta Purana. In a BTG article written back in 1994, Rohininanda Prabhu summarizes this pastime and relates how ISKCON devotees have responded to it in their own practice of Krsna consciousness:

“Once a year in the early summer there is a special Ekadasi known as the Pandava-nirjala Ekadasi or Bhima Ekadasi. Back in the days of the Mahabharata, five thousand years ago, Arjuna’s elder brother Bhima had great difficulty fasting. (In those days everyone would fast completely from all food and water.) So he was given permission by the sage Vyasadeva to observe the full Ekadasi fast only once a year. In the Krsna consciousness movement many devotees are accustomed to following this Bhima Ekadasi, refraining from all food and water, to compensate for any discrepancies in their observance of the previous twenty-three Ekadasi days.”

So we can conclude that although to compensate for having broken Ekadasi in the previous year some devotees observe a total fast on Pandava-nirjala Ekadasi, refraining even from drinking water, there is no injunction from Srila Prabhupada to that effect. However, Prabhupada did conform that fasting on Bhima Ekadasi is like fasting on all the Ekadasis. Also, concerning the nirjala aspect of Ekadasi, Srila Prabhupada did say this:

“Ekadasi day — there is no eating sumptuously. Simply you take little fruits and flowers. Try to avoid that also. You don’t take even water. That is really ekadasi. But because we cannot do it — in the Kali-yuga the time is different — therefore we are allowed to take little fruit and milk, which is called anukalpa.”

Ekadasi is a serious thing. As Srila Prabhupada says in his Caitanya-caritamrta (Adi 15.9, quoting from the Skanda Purana), “A person who eats grains on Ekädaçé becomes a murderer of his mother, father, brother and spiritual master, and even if he is elevated to a Vaikuëöha planet, he falls down.” If we break Ekadasi inadvertently, we can make it up the next day. As for following Pandava Nirjala Ekadasi strictly, without water, that’s up to each devotee to determine according to his or her capacity. In future calendars this Ekadasi will be listed without any accompanying note.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А где это сказано, что нельзя пускать кровь в экадаши?  А если палец порезал - всё, не засчитывается?


Я когда-то давно читала, что при порезах, например, на кухне, пост не засчитывается. 

Имеется в виду, что экадаши - не простой день, к нему надо подходить сознательно. Его называют "день Господа Хари", он очень дорог Господу. Иначе день этот не отмечался бы среди "пяти спасительных лодок для терпящих бедствие в материальном мире" (Господь Вишну, Шримад Бхагавад-гита, Туласидеви, корова и экадаши). В этот день Господь счастливо принимает возросшее поклонение своих бхакт в мат. мире, которые уменьшают до предела материальную деятельность. 

Как я понимаю, порез (что фактически говорит о неосторожности, неаккуратности) свидетельствует о том, что человек не в должном сознании. Т.е. это как знак. "Мой бхакта, чистый, умелый, не зависящий от обычного течения дел"... - этого ждет от нас Господь в этот день, как впрочем, и всегда.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Тоже согласен! ) Сам в обычные дни чищу зубы иной раз по три раза в день. Лишь в экадаши даю себе передышку, думая, что за день ничего не случится.


не знал, что можно с нечищенными зубами повторять джапу

----------


## Aniruddha das

в любом случае, относительно экадаши лучше упор делать  не на телесных аспектах: пост или чистка-не чистка зубов и т.д., а на максимальном использовании этого дня в преданном служении, повторять как можно больше джапу, петь киртан, читать шастры и т.д.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> в любом случае, относительно экадаши лучше упор делать  не на телесных аспектах: пост или чистка-не чистка зубов и т.д., а на максимальном использовании этого дня в преданном служении, повторять как можно больше джапу, петь киртан, читать шастры и т.д.


 +108!

----------


## Кирилл дас

Если Шрила Прабхупада не выделял этот экадаши среди прочих, то это может очень изменить ход вещей...

Простите мое невежество, но Шрила Прабхупада что-нибудь говорил о том, чтобы преданные, после его ухода, начинали искать в Ведах пути улучшения данной им практики? В Писаниях, похоже, очень много всяких лазеек есть, способных "облегчить жизнь".
Если можно, то хотелось бы конкретную цитату. Жесткую и не оставляющую поводов для спекуляций ума.

----------


## Александра

я приведу не цитату, конечно, а мысль.
Все, что мы делаем, все должно делаться для Кришны. Там где идет мысль облегчить жизнь, где есть место спекуляциям, там разве есть место для Кришны????
Мы думаем как бы нам себе полегче сделать, а не Кришну насладить!

Я просмотрела те видео, что предложил посмотреть тут один преданный. Там сказано, что в экадаш Господь так же сильнее хочет наслаждаться как и мы. Именно поэтому мы должны уделять минимум себе времени и наслаждений и все свое внимание обратить на Господа

----------


## Кирилл дас

Кришна хочет, чтобы мы следовали нашему ачарью, поэтому нужно узнать что Шрила Прабхупада говорил по этому поводу. В книжке "Шикша вне ИСККОН?" очень подробно рассмотрен этот вопрос.

----------


## Александра

спасибо за книжку,обязательно прочту
а вот цитаты на английском мне не понять((((

----------


## Александра

а,вот.скопировала в гугл перводчик,он перевел.Правда коряво,но смысл можно понять))

----------


## Александра

еще вопрос:если кто то из семьи попросил зерно-бобовые на экадаши.Можно ли в экадаш такую пищу предлагать Господу или он только экадашную примет в этот день.
Кришна независит наверное от постов,а Господь Чайтанья сам преданный и наверняка соблюдал посты.(я про Него еще мало читала)-через Него наверное пищу не предложишь или как?

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

Кришне точно можно и даже нужно )) Господу Джаганатхе в Пури предлагают.
А вот насчёт Гаура-Нитай (особенно божеств) не знаю точно, но большой ошибки не будет, если предлагаете как Богу, а не как преданному (павлинье перо Кришны можно же Им прикреплять) .

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Насколько я знаю, Гаура-Нитай не предлагают зернобобовые в экадаши, поскольку Они играли роль преданных и показывали пример.

----------


## Александра

у меня нет установленных божеств Гаура-Нитай.Но когда мы читаем 3 молитвы когда предлагаем,там же есть молитва и Гауранге. Так как предлагать?так же просто эти 3 молитвы?

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> спасибо за книжку,обязательно прочту
> а вот цитаты на английском мне не понять((((


не надо, не читайте. раз уж не читали в своё время, и хорошо. это, в некоторой степени, карма канда.

а вторая цитата, это 42-43 из 2-ой главы БГ.

----------


## Алек

Шрути Кирти прабху написал замечательную книжку "В чем сложность?" описывающими случаи и высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады. Мне запомнилась одна фраза, которую я сделал своим девизом при разрешении сложных вопросов: "Сознание Кришны - это здравый смысл". Мне кажется, что порою преданные в ходе преданного служения так увлекаются соблюдением правил и предписаний, что теряется здравый смысл и это превращается в фанатизм. Мы уже проходили в своей истории это этап. Неужели ничему не научились? Например, в случае с чисткой зубов и омовением в экадаши. Если дальше так рассуждать, что дышать в экадаши тоже нельзя потому, что можно вдохнуть мельчайшие частички (вплоть до атомарных) зернобобовых. А если под дождь попал - катастрофа! Что еще можно придумать в качестве ограничений в Нирджала экадаши:  не быть рядом с водоемами,  не брать в руки острых предметов  и пр.  Я встречаю так много спекуляций по поводу соблюдения тех или иных правил и предписаний, которые слышу  даже от преданных "со стажем", но когда прошу сослаться на источник, оказывается, что никто точно и не знает откуда появилось то или иное изречение. В большинстве сводится к объяснению на уровне логики:" Я думаю, что это правильно....", при этом доводы, конечно, подбираются в подтверждение своего мнения. В Хари-бхакти-виласе Санатаны Госвами есть предписание о ежедневном омовении и чистке зубов. Это предписание является элементом вайшнавского этикета. Как я понимаю, вайшнавские писания для нас имеют приоритет перед писаниями карма-канды. Это с точки зрения философии.
 Может я, конечно, скажу сейчас крамольную мысль, но мне кажется, что стремления чрезмерно строго соблюдать правила и предписания - это сахаджия. Мне кажется, что мотив такого поведения - упростить духовный путь: вместо того чтобы заниматься чрезвычайно трудным делом - все время думать о Кришне и посвящать Ему все, работать над своими внутренними качествами, мы думаем, что просто соблюдением каких-то формальных внешних условий (попоститься один день) сможем добиться главной цели. Так и сахаджии просто упрощая - подражая внешне спутникам Господа, пытаются сделать это же. 
И еще что вспомнилось - ниямаграха - чрезмерная привязанность (следование) к правилам и предписаниям согласно "Шри Упадешамрите" Рупы Госвами является препятствием на пути к бхакти. Поэтому целиком и полностью поддерживаю Аннирудху прабху с его здравым пониманием в духе Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> у меня нет установленных божеств Гаура-Нитай.Но когда мы читаем 3 молитвы когда предлагаем,там же есть молитва и Гауранге. Так как предлагать?так же просто эти 3 молитвы?


 Там есть и молитва Шриле Прабхупаде, а он уж точно не станет есть зерновые в экадаши  :smilies:  Но мы предлагаем не Прабхупаде, а через Прабхупаду и всю парампару. Так что Господь Чайтанья просто передаст Кришне (к которому обращена последняя из 3 молитв)

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> это, в некоторой степени, карма канда.


она самая без обиняков

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В зубной пасте наверняка есть компоненты из зерна, а сплюнуть их полностью невозможно. Равно как и воду, попавшую в рот.
> 
> Возможно, что я излишне фанатично к этому отношусь, но просто не хочется из-за какой-нибудь ерунды упустить блага от Пандав Нирджала Экадаши.


Да, излишне фанатичный подход. От недостатка знания и опыта люди часто копируют слепо. В результате сначала отстаивают одно, потом готовы принять обратное, - что совсем не имеет никакого значения Пандава экадаши. Это признак того, что не понята суть, а был упор на внешнее соблюдение. 

Скажем, Индрадьюмне Свами нравится, когда его ученики соблюдают полный пост. Он ставит всегда много цитат для вдохновления. Это возможность понять эффект усиленного воспевания, учиться этому. 




> Raja Kumari dasi, Вы думаете, что в длиннющем списке ингредиентов, из которых состоит зубная паста, не найдется хотя бы одного, добытого из зерно-бобовых растений, или из животных?


Я не просто думаю, я знаю, что это химия, там хим. состав подробно написан. И я уже раньше написала - если есть сомнения - можно чистить зубы и без пасты. Ачарьи парампары указывают, что надо чистить зубы ежедневно, и откуда взялось предписание, что не надо в экадаши чистить зубы (если вкушаешь), не понятно. Скорее всего, российского ачарью экадаши ) неправильно поняли его последователи, - ведь он рекомендует полный пост в экадаши.

----------


## Александра

а что если чистить зубы в полный пост тканью? (где то слышала о таком)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> а что если чистить зубы в полный пост тканью? (где то слышала о таком)


 А зачем? В полный пост вообще можно зубы не чистить. Накануне вечером почистить, и все. Это я так понимаю, вы думаете, что вдруг десна закровоточит.  Я не думаю, что это равно порезу, - это просто  не имеет значения.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

а некоторым можно птичку Тави позвать еще

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> а вот цитаты на английском мне не понять((((


Если это вы про статью Дравиды Даса, то я привела смысл вначале, кратко, правда...

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

По поводу зубов - последний штрих:
Вот цитата из книги "Экадаши. День Господа Хари"

"В экадаши надо воздерживаться от азартных игр, спорта, дневного сна, орехов бетеля и его листьев; не надо чистить щеткой зубы, распространять слухи, придираться, говорить с духовно падшим, гневным и обманщиком."

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мы думаем как бы нам себе полегче сделать, а не Кришну насладить!
> 
> Я просмотрела те видео, что предложил посмотреть тут один преданный. Там сказано, что в экадаши Господь так же сильнее хочет наслаждаться как и мы. Именно поэтому мы должны уделять минимум себе времени и наслаждений и все свое внимание обратить на Господа


Да, вы правильно мыслите. Вместе с тем, Прабхупада говорил, что любовь к Господу проявляется в мелочах. Он обучал самых-самых начинающих неофитов и говорил им, что если я дам вам все правила и предписания, вы просто сразу сбежите от меня! Но мере роста преданных им нравится следовать по стопам спутников Господа. В прежние юги преданные (причем чуть ли не все жители) могли соблюдать строгие посты 2 раза в в месяц, и это было для них, как праздник, когда можно на целые сутки погрузиться в служение не отвлекаясь, - но наобарот отвлечься от телесной концепции.

Но для начинающих преданных в наше время полный пост на экадаши - пока просто аскеза с какими-то малопонятными правилами и ограничениями.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> не надо чистить щеткой зубы


А чем можно? Зубочисткой? Флоссом? Тканью? Точно так же можно задеть десну. В чем тогда смысл? Где здесь четкое объяснение , что нельзя допустить крови из десны, и вот поэтому нельзя чистить щеткой? И это не подходит тем, кто носит брекеты, например. Им только щетка поможет. То есть им что же, ходить с остатками еды на зубах предложите? Еще есть ирригаторы,  водой под давлением выбивают остатки пищи. Но такого явно не было в прежние юги. 

Надо просто применять разум в каждом конкретном случае. Понять общий принцип - снижение заботы о теле. Но не в ущерб чистоте ведь!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Насчет полного поста и карма-канды - Индрадьюмна Свами ставит цитаты, которые говорят о другом, хотя кто-то может соблюдать экадаши и ради хорошей кармы.  Речь о том, как облегчить душе попадание на Вайкунтху, не в рай. "Одно соблюдение этого экадашного поста переводит человека в высочайшую обитель Вишну" (слова Шрилы Вьясадевы).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А может быть, щеткой не надо чистить зубы, потому что на щетке может мучное остаться с прежних дней? И вовсе дело не в деснах? Вообще интересно, чьи это слова про щетку? Не было раньше современных щеток, -  вроде бы палочки жевали. Так что, когда нет четких пояснений, лучше просто применять здравый смысл.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> еще вопрос:если кто то из семьи попросил зерно-бобовые на экадаши.Можно ли в экадаш такую пищу предлагать Господу или он только экадашную примет в этот день.
> Кришна не зависит наверное от постов,а Господь Чайтанья сам преданный и наверняка соблюдал посты.(я про Него еще мало читала)-через Него наверное пищу не предложишь или как?


Господь Чайтанья строго соблюдал экадаши и просил об этом  свою маму, Шачидеви, это известная история. Через Него никак не предложишь )

Я бы готовила родных заранее,разговаривала с ними, объясняла свои принципы и предложила бы проводить в экадаши что-то навроде "разгрузочных дней". Сейчас любую книжку по очищению организма возьмите, любой какой-нибудь лунный  отрывной календарь про здоровье, -  все кругом уже пишут про пост в 11-й лунный день. 

И вот здесь посмотрите, очень подробные ответы на подобный вопрос: 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1756 - 1 часть
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2038 - 2 часть





> Кришне точно можно и даже нужно )) Господу Джаганатхе в Пури предлагают.
> А вот насчёт Гаура-Нитай (особенно божеств) не знаю точно, но большой ошибки не будет, если предлагаете как Богу, а не как преданному (павлинье перо Кришны можно же Им прикреплять) .


Господу Джаганнатхе предлагают, НО преданные этот прасад не едят, оставляя его на следующий день. А вопрос был в том, что родные просят зерно в экадаши. Господу Чайтанье не предлагают зернобобовые в экадаши, это однозначно. 

Кстати, согласно сидханте Гаудия-Вайшнавов, прикреплять перо павлина, Господу Чайтанье, намекая, что Он  Кришна,  - не правильно,  так как это мешает Шри Кришне Чайтанье Махапрабху быть в настроении служения Кришне, как у Шримати Радхарани. Он отказывается признавать, что Он Кришна, Он чанна-аватара.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Может я, конечно, скажу сейчас крамольную мысль, но мне кажется, что стремления чрезмерно строго соблюдать правила и предписания - это сахаджия.


Я бы сказал гйана-сахаджия или (что то-же самое) смарта-брахманизм.



> Кстати, согласно сидханте Гаудия-Вайшнавов, прикреплять перо павлина, Господу Чайтанье, намекая, что Он  Кришна,  - не правильно,  так как это мешает Шри Кришне Чайтанье Махапрабху быть в настроении служения Кришне, как у Шримати Радхарани. Он отказывается признавать, что Он Кришна, Он чанна-аватара.


По-моему есть указание Джи-Би-Си, что так делать можно. Кто-то знает точно про это? Собственно говоря, я поэтому так и сказал.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Может я, конечно, скажу сейчас крамольную мысль, но мне кажется, что стремления чрезмерно строго соблюдать правила и предписания - это сахаджия.


Сахаджия - это как раз пренебрежение правилами. Излишне строгое следование правилам без понимания сути - это смарта-брахманизм. Помню, как в Пури мы шли и пели Харинаму, а какой-то местный брахман стал нас ругать за то, что мы поем Святое Имя в обуви. Там было очень жарко и асфальт был буквально раскаленный. Но он настаивал на внешних правилах, забывая суть. Это и есть смарта.

----------


## Koladvipa das

А мне вот интересно по поводу греха папа пуруши в зерновых.Ведь прасад это милость Кришны которая неотлична от Него Самого,является ли правильным думать,что в него может войти грех?Он же не отличен от Кришны.Какое правильное умонастроение должно быть в отношении прасада?

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> Насчет полного поста и карма-канды - Индрадьюмна Свами ...


матаджи, пожалуйста, не передергивайте. речь шла о вполне определенной книжке (автор был сыном знаменитого астролога и проповедовал в основном индийским общинам, до того как был "разжалован" постановлением GBC), а не о вашем Гуру Махарадже.

вы правы насчет разума. какие-то духовные учителя делают это и просят учеников следовать, какие-то не делают и не акцентируют на этом свои наставления. дело каждого. в конце концов, для некоторых это не так и трудно.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Он отказывается признавать, что Он Кришна, Он чанна-аватара.


А что мы Ему на стопы листья туласи кладем - ничего? И что Гаура-Нитай на Джанмаштами не постятся? Вроде ж поститься должны, следуя такой логике.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> матаджи, пожалуйста, не передергивайте. речь шла о вполне определенной книжке (автор был сыном знаменитого астролога и проповедовал в основном индийским общинам, до того как был "разжалован" постановлением GBC), а не о вашем Гуру Махарадже.


..Вы имеете в виду книгу  "Экадаши - день Господа Хари". Про нее речь? Я и не думала про нее, когда писала  и понятия не имею об этой истории. Так что я не передергиваю, это вам показалось. Индрадьюмна Свами тоже ставит цитаты, наставления Шрилы Вьясадевы, в которых можно найти обещания хорошей жизни в результате поста. Вайшнавы этого и не скрывают. Они очень милостивы, ко всем типам постящихся )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Кришна хочет, чтобы мы следовали нашему ачарью, поэтому нужно узнать что Шрила Прабхупада говорил по этому поводу. 
> В книжке "Шикша вне ИСККОН?" очень подробно рассмотрен этот вопрос.


Эта книжка в данном случае здесь ни при чем ) 

Вот например, цитата из статьи Шримана Дравиды даса, которую я приводила выше на англ. (это статья - исследование вопроса, зачем нужен полный пост на ПНЭ)



Рамешвара: Мне сказали, что если поститься на Бхима экадаши, то это будет подобно посту на все другие экадаши. Это правда? 
Прабхупада: Да.





Шрила Прабхупада : "День экадаши означает, что вы не едите роскошно. Вы просто принимаете немного фруктов и цветы (? )). Но старайтесь избежать и этого. Даже воду не принимайте. Тогда это - настоящий экадаши. Но из-за того, что мы на это не способны, - в Кали-югу время другое, - нам позволено принимать немного фруктов и молока, это называется анукалпа".




Вот разговор с Прабхупадой, которую ставил Индрадюмна Свами (Александра, это возможно то, что вы автопереводчиком отсюда переводили) : 

*Пандава Нирджала экадаши и проповедь*

Прабхупада: В экадаши вы должны просто воспевать. Никаких других дел. Нирджала!
Тамал Кришна Махараджа: И никаких дел по проповеди? Должны ли они выходить проповедовать?
Прабхупада: Нет, это не для тех, кто проповедует... Проповедник настолько возвышен. Ему нет нужды следовать каким-то еще ограничениям. Если он занят в проповеди, это уже высший класс. Когда Мадхава Махараджа был еще брахмачари, его имя было Хайагрива. Он куда-то собрался, но заболел. Гуру Махараджу кто-то сказал, что он болен, и добавил: "А сегодня экадаши. Он даже не сможет поесть, как обычно". На что Гуру Махарадж ответил: "Нет. Дайте ему поесть поскорее, и пусть отправляется".
Реватинандана: Ради проповеди.

[ разговор со Шрилой Прабхупадой в комнате ]

Из комментариев на FB:
Yves Radhacaran Ayoun: А что если кто-то выходит каждый день, кроме этого?
Indradyumna Swami: Как-то я задал твоему Гуру Махараджу подобный вопрос: "Что я должен делать, это или это?" Тамала Кришна Госвами улыбнулся и ответил: "Почему "это или это"? Почему не "и то, и это"? : )





А это все цитаты, которые ставил (в этом году) Индрадьюмна Свами : 
http://gurudeva.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1641#1641

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А что мы Ему на стопы листья туласи кладем - ничего? И что Гаура-Нитай на Джанмаштами не постятся? Вроде ж поститься должны, следуя такой логике.


Лучшая логика - это ачинтья-бхедабхеда-таттва.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> А мне вот интересно по поводу греха папа пуруши в зерновых.Ведь прасад это милость Кришны которая неотлична от Него Самого,является ли правильным думать,что в него может войти грех?Он же не отличен от Кришны.Какое правильное умонастроение должно быть в отношении прасада?


Да, прасад это милость Кришны и он не оскверняется. И к прасаду надо относиться уважительно.  Скажем у вас есть чапати. Наступил экадаши. Но это не значит, что эта лепешка чатапи, которая осталась у вас со вчерашнего вечера перестала быть прасадом, это не значит что ее надо выкинуть, по причине греха. Вовсе нет. Это тот же самый прасад, что и был вчера и завта в двадаши вы можете прервать этой лепешкой пост, выразив уважение прасаду.
Почему мы постимся на зернобобовые экадаши. Здесь дело даже не в то том, что грех входит в продукты, а в том, что Кришна хочет, чтобы мы постились. Гуру этого хочет. Желание Кришны и гуру, стремление доставить Им удовольствие - это самое важное для преданного. Кришна просит не есть и мы не едим!
К прасаду следует относиться с почтением. Принятие прасада - это духовный процесс. Это тоже нашу служение Кришне. Мы вкушаем  остатки Его пищи и очень благодарны Ему за эту милость!

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Вот например, цитата из статьи Шримана Дравиды даса, которую я приводила выше на англ. (это статья - исследование вопроса, зачем нужен полный пост на ПНЭ)


Харе Кришна, матаджи Раджа Кумари! А почему бы вам не привести полный текст исследования Дравиды прабху (опубликованного на сайте Dandavats.com)?
Это я пишу в потдвеждение слов Кирилла "Кришна хочет, чтобы мы следовали нашему ачарью, поэтому нужно узнать что Шрила Прабхупада говорил по этому поводу."

В доказательство того, что в Пандава экадаши надо поститься насухую (по моему вы это пытаеттесь доказать), вы приводите лишь цитату из беседы Шрилы Прабхупады, которая меняет смысл исследования Шримана  Дравиды прабху на прямо противоположный. На самом деле смысл исследования Дравиды прабху в том, что Шрила Прабхупада не давал четких указаний по поводу того, что в этот день нужно поститься на сухую. Ниже я приведу этот текст.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Вот текст из трансцендентного дневника Шрилы Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами "Путешествия в служении Шриле Прабхупаде", который духовный учитель Международного общества сознания Кришны ведет на своем официальном сайте caitanya.org. Махарадж поднимает важную тему сухих постов в Пандава экадаши, а также цитирует статьи возвышенного преданного, ученика Шрилы Прабхупады, Дравиды прабху, который глубоко изучал этот вопрос.

Курсивом выделен - текст Дравиды Прабху. Обычным - Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами.

*Июнь, 2010 год.* …Ананда Чайтанья прабху и я прибыли в Ригу, Латвия, 20-ого июня, после Ратха Ятры в Паланге в Литве. Мы встретились там с преданными и обсудили мою программу, и стало очевидно, есть определенная проблема в расписании, которую трудно было решить.

22-ого был Пандава Нирджала Экадаши. В этот день, традиционно, многие преданные ИСККОН полностью постятся, даже не пьют воды, и стараются повторять 64 или больше кругов Харе Кришна маха-мантры. Лично я соблюдал его подобным образом в течение 30 лет (кроме двух лет, когда ввиду необычных обстоятельств, я что-то ел), и я очень хотел соблюдать его снова в этом году, и попытаться повторить так много мантры, как смогу. После участия в джапа ретрите Гирираджи Махараджа в декабре, и после того, как несколько дней спустя я сам провел такой же ретрит в Сибири, я действительно хотел погрузиться в воспевание и повторять как можно больше.

Однако преданные в городе под названием Даугавпилс, в трех часах езды, очень хотели, чтобы я посетил их и провел с ними вечернюю программу, и если бы я сделал это в тот же самый день, то было бы чрезвычайно трудно повторить так много мантры, и даже хорошо провести проповедническую программу, не принимая пищи и воды.

Как насчет того, чтобы сделать программу в другой день? Так случилось, что президент храма в Риге, Хришикеш прабху, был в отъезде и должен был вернуться только 23-го, и я должен был встретиться с ним и обсудить многие важные вещи, и затем 24-ого я уезжал в Таллинн, в Эстонию.

Тем временем я натолкнулся на некоторые статьи на сайте Dandavats.com написанные Дравидой прабху, одним из наших наиболее уважаемых ученых преданных, в которых он бросает вызов давно существующей идее о том, что, если вы нарушили Экадаши в течение года, вы можете восполнить это, соблюдая полный пост в день Пандава Нирджала Экадаши.

_"Каждый год североамериканский офис Бхактиведанта Бук Траст издает "Художественный Календарь" со всеми самыми важными датами для Вайшнавов Северной Америки. В этом году, как в прошлых годах, мы отметили под Пандава Нирджала Экадаши (который приходится на 22 июня), что нужно соблюдать "полный пост, включая воду, если вы нарушали Экадаши". Там для нас подчеркивалось, что единственное наставление, которое дал Шрила Прабхупада относительно нарушения Экадаши - это то, что, если вы нарушили его случайно, нужно соблюдать Экадашный пост на следующий день. Также есть эта ссылка на Бхима Экадаши (другое название для Пандава Нирджала Экадаши):

Рамешвара: Таким образом мне сказали, что если человек постится на Бхима Экадаши, это приравнивается к тому, что он постится на все Экадаши. Это верно?

Прабхупада: Да.

Это - очевидная ссылка на этот счет из Брахма-ваиварта Пураны. В статье журнала "Бэк ту Годхед" ("Назад к Богу"), написанной в 1994, Рохининандана прабху, подводит итог этому и описывает то, как преданные ИСККОН ответили на это в своей собственной практике сознания Кришны:

"Один раз в год в начале лета есть особенный Экадаши, известный как Пандава Нирджала Экадаши или Бхима Экадаши. Во времена Махабхараты, пять тысяч лет назад, старшему брату Арджуны - Бхиме, было очень тяжело поститься. (В те дни все постились полностью, воздерживаясь от пищи и воды.), и мудрец Вьясадева ему дал разрешение соблюдать полный пост на Экадаши только один раз в год. В Движении сознания Кришны многие преданные обычно соблюдают этот Бхима Экадаши, полностью воздерживаясь от пищи и воды, чтобы компенсировать любые недостатки в их соблюдении предыдущих двадцати трех дней Экадаши."

Таким образом, мы можем подвести итог, что, хотя некоторые преданные, чтобы компенсировать нарушенные Экадаши в предыдущем году соблюдают полный пост на Пандава Нирджала Экадаши, воздерживаясь даже от воды, нет никаких наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады по этому поводу. Однако Прабхупада действительно подтверждал, что, соблюдение поста на Бхима Экадаши подобно тому, как соблюдать пост на все Экадаши. Кроме того, относительно аспекта нирджала этого Экадаши, Шрила Прабхупада действительно говорил следующее:

"В день Экадаши никакой роскошной еды. Просто вы принимаете немного фруктов и цветов. Старайтесь и этого избегать. Вы даже воды не пьете. Это действительно экадаши. Но так как не можем делать этого - в Кали-югу время другое - поэтому нам разрешается есть немного фруктов и молоко, которое называют анукалпа."

Экадаши - серьезная вещь. Как Шрила Прабхупада говорит в Чайтанья-чаритамрите (Ади 15.9, ссылаясь на Сканда Пурану): "Человек, который ест зерно на Экадаши, становится убийцей своей матери, отца, брата и духовного учителя, и даже если он возвысится на Вайкунтху, он падет". Если мы случайно нарушаем Экадаши, мы можем соблюдать его на следующий день. Что касается строгого соблюдения Пандава Нирджала Экадаши, без воды, это личное дело каждого преданного, в зависимости от его или её возможностей. В следующих календарях этот Экадаши будет перечислен без какого-либо особенного примечания." Дравида дас.

Потом была вторая статья Дравиды прабху:

"С некоторым дальнейшим исследованием и помощью Его Святейшества Бхану Свами, мы пришли к заключению, что в действительности нет никакого основания ни в 1) священных писаниях, непосредственно в Харри-бхакти-виласе, руководстве по практике преданного служения, составленном Санатаной Госвами, ни в 2) наставлениях Шрилы Прабхупады, для той идеи что, если человек соблюдает полный пост нирджала на Пандава Нирджала Экадаши, это нейтрализует любые неблагоприятные последствия от нарушения Экадаши за предыдущий год.

Следующая выдержка из "Трансцендентного Дневника" Хари Шаури прабху окончательно показывает, как серьезно Шрила Прабхупада относился к Экадаши, и предписанное им средство при нарушении его:

13 января 1976, Калькутта

Так как это был Экадаши, мы пропустили завтрак и постились до полудня. Но в обед преданные случайно нарушили пост Экадаши, потому что повар случайно положил в овощи горох. Никто заметил этого, пока не было слишком поздно. К счастью я пришел на обед поздно, потому что делал массаж Шриле Прабхупаде. Как только я собирался поесть, Джаяпатака Махарадж закричал, чтобы я остановился. Первоначально раздраженный тем, что мне запретили есть, я почувствовал облегчение, когда он указал на горох.

С виноватым лицом Тамал Кришна Махарадж пошел к Прабхупаде, чтобы сообщить, что случилось и узнать теперь делать.

Шрила Прабхупада сказал нам, что мы были глупцами. Он сердито упрекал нас: "Теперь вы должны поститься в течение трех дней!" Это потрясло всех. "Да, такова процедура", подтвердил он. Видя ошеломленный взгляд на наших лицах, он смягчался, но сказал, что мы должны соблюдать Экадаши в течение остальной части дня и снова завтра, на Двадаши.

Единственное упоминание Шрилы Прабхупады о Пандава Нирджала Экадаши (также известного, как Бхима Экадаши) было в разговоре с Рамешварой прабху, процитированное в нашем предыдущем сообщении. Но полный ответ Шрилы Прабхупады вносит некоторое сомнение относительно того, действительно ли он подтвердил утверждение Рамешвары, относительно того, что пост на Нирджала Экадаши эквивалентен посту на все Экадаши:

7 июня 1976, Лос-Анджелес

Рамешвара: Мне сказали это, если человек постится на Бхима Экадаши, это подобно тему, как поситься на все Экадаши. Это правда?

Прабхупада: Да. Экадаши предназначены для поста, неважно Бхима или Арджуна. Но мы не можем поститься, поэтому мы должны есть немного фруктов и… В другом случае, экадаши означает пост.

Действительно ли Прабхупада подтвердил, что полный пост на Нирджала Экадаши был эквивалентен строгому наблюдению всех других Экадаши, или он просто сказал, что Экадаши предназначается для поста? И даже если он действительно подтверждал утверждение Рамешвары, это логический прыжок от этого до заключения (не подтвержденное ни в одном священном писании), что полный пост на Нирджала Экадаши нейтрализует любые последствия нарушения Экадаши. Я думаю, что мы можем спокойно заключить, что эта идея - спекуляция, несмотря на то, что ей долгое время следуют многие члены ИСККОН.

Но что касается блага от полного поста на Нирджала Экадаши или на любой другой Экадаши? Да, Прабхупада говорил в нескольких местах, что такой полный пост хорош. Но не в том случае, если это препятствует служению, особенно проповеди:

Тамал Кришна: Я помню, что Вы однажды говорили, что, все Ваши инициированные ученики должны повторять двадцать пять кругов …

Прабхупада: Минимум.

Тамал Кришна: Минимум в этот день. Правда ли это, что мы все должны следовать этому в наших храмах?

Прабхупада: Мы повторяем шестнадцать кругов.

Тамал Кришна: Нет, я имею в виду на Экадаши.

Прабхупада: Ах, да. В Экадаши вы просто должны воспевать. Никаких других дел. Нирджала.

Тамал Кришна: Никакой проповеди? Должны ли они выходить проповедовать ?

Прабхупада: Нет, это не для тех, кто проповедует. Те, кто просто так сидят, ничего не делают, или они … (смех) [разрыв] …, нет никакого другого ограничения, просто проповедь. Проповедник так возвышен. Он не должен следовать никаким ограничениям. Но не принимайте это.. (смех) И на самом деле, если человек занят в проповеди, это превоклассное …. [разрыв] … не мое собственное слово, а моего Гуру Махараджа, что …, Когда Мадхава Махарадж был брахмачари, его имя было Хайагрива. Он должен был куда-то идти. Но он заболел. Гуру Махараджу сообщили, что он был болен, и "сегодня экадаши. Он не может принимать свою обычную пищу". Но Гуру Махарадж сказал: "Нет. Пусть он сейчас же поест свою пищу и идет".

Реватинандана: Для проповеди.

Итак, в заключение можно сказать, что Шрила Прабхупада, видя много наших недостатков, приспособил для нас очень много правил и предписаний. Не минимум 64 круга, а 16, не полный нирджала пост на Экадаши, а пост на зерно и бобы, и т.д. И это было все ради проповеди: он никогда не запрещал нам воспевать 64 круга - он даже начал с этого количества в 1966 - но когда он увидел, что повторение кругов займет целый день, и мы не сможем делать ничего другого, он уменьшил количества кругов до 32, и наконец до 16 - минимум. То же самое с Экадаши. Если бы Шрила Прабхупада установил такое строгое правило как нирджала пост на Экадаши, и не спать всю ночь, слушая и воспевая - обычная практика Гаудия Вайшнавов - тогда 99 % преданных были бы взволнованы "невозможной" аскетичностью, а некоторые оставшиеся преданные проводили бы 2 дня каждые две недели только соблюдая Экадаши и восстанавливаясь после этого, без какого-либо другого служения.

Таким образом, нет абсолютно никакого оправдания или потребности в уменьшении проповеди, или любого другого служения, под предлогом соблюдения нирджала Экадаши на Бхима Экадаши, чтобы искупить предыдущие нарушенные Экадаши. Если Вы нарушили Экадаши и поняли это в день Экадаши, соблюдайте Экадаши в течение остальной части дня и поститесь на зерно и бобы на следующий день (или соблюдайте полный пост, если это не будет препятствовать вашему служению), а если вы нарушили Экадаши и не можете соблюдать его на следующий день, тогда молитесь о прощении и обещайте строго соблюдать следующий Экадаши (никакого зерна или бобов), и продолжайте ваше служение. Нет никакой праяшчиты (искупления) для преданных кроме непосредственно практики преданного служения, сосредотачиваясь на слушании и повторении святого имени."
_
Откровенно говоря, я всегда был скептически настроен относительно этого феномена Пандава Нирджала Экадаши, и идеи освободиться от реакций таким способом, который всегда пропагандировали. Однако идея занять день просто повторяя Харе Кришна очень хороша, и я наслаждаюсь этим.

Итак, назад к Риге и дилемме относительно проведения программы в Даугавпилсе на Экадаши. Когда стало ясно, что, если мы проведем эту программу, я должен буду поехать туда на Экадаши, и это повлияет на мой Экадаши, я решил, что проповедь - более высокий принцип, и что я должен поехать. Так что я позавтракал, и потом мы отправились в Даугавпилс. Я чувствовал уверенность в том, что это лучшее, что можно было сделать при данных обстоятельствах.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Харе Кришна, матаджи Раджа Кумари! А почему бы вам не привести полный текст исследования Дравиды прабху (опубликованного на сайте Dandavats.com)?
> Это я пишу в потдвеждение слов Кирилла "Кришна хочет, чтобы мы следовали нашему ачарью, поэтому нужно узнать что Шрила Прабхупада говорил по этому поводу."
> 
> В доказательство того, что в Пандава экадаши надо поститься насухую (*по моему вы это пытаеттесь доказать*), вы приводите лишь цитату из беседы Шрилы Прабхупады, которая меняет смысл исследования Шримана  Дравиды прабху на прямо противоположный. На самом деле смысл исследования Дравиды прабху в том, что Шрила Прабхупада не давал четких указаний по поводу того, что в этот день нужно поститься на сухую. Ниже я приведу этот текст.


Простите, у меня нет времени *доказывать* то, чего я не говорила. Я привела в переводе все цитаты Прабхупады из этой статьи, и намного раньше, еще год назад, перед самой статьей,  рассказала суть статьи  - что на самом деле нейтрализует Пандава экадаши, в чем смысл его соблюдения. 

Посмотрите пост # 23 на 2 странице этой темы. 

Не люблю,  когда преданные читают чужие посты не внимательно и тратят чужое время.

----------


## Koladvipa das

> Да, прасад это милость Кришны и он не оскверняется. И к прасаду надо относиться уважительно.  Скажем у вас есть чапати. Наступил экадаши. Но это не значит, что эта лепешка чатапи, которая осталась у вас со вчерашнего вечера перестала быть прасадом, это не значит что ее надо выкинуть, по причине греха. Вовсе нет. Это тот же самый прасад, что и был вчера и завта в двадаши вы можете прервать этой лепешкой пост, выразив уважение прасаду.
> Почему мы постимся на зернобобовые экадаши. Здесь дело даже не в то том, что грех входит в продукты, а в том, что Кришна хочет, чтобы мы постились. Гуру этого хочет. Желание Кришны и гуру, стремление доставить Им удовольствие - это самое важное для преданного. Кришна просит не есть и мы не едим!
> К прасаду следует относиться с почтением. Принятие прасада - это духовный процесс. Это тоже нашу служение Кришне. Мы вкушаем  остатки Его пищи и очень благодарны Ему за эту милость!


 Но ведь гуру и Кришна не просто так по своей прихоти говорят не вкушать прасад из зернобобовых в экадаши,есть же причина.Просто обычно причиной называют то,что  грех входит в зерновую пищу, но если прасад не оскверняется то это не причина для отказа от него.Поэтому и хочется чтобы преданные поделились правильной  причиной  отказа от зерновых,чтобы не просто слепо следовать наставлениям. :smilies:

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

"Прасад не оскверняется" - это значит, что его духовна сила не слабеет. Но он может упасть в грязь, там микробы, можно заразиться и заболеть (от здоровья зависит).

----------


## Koladvipa das

Когда прасад падает в грязь это видно что прасад+грязь.У меня вопрос был в том,правильно ли считать,что папа пуруша проник и "засел" в прасаде  :smilies: и из за этого от него нужно отказаться?

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

Он как бы между прасада )

----------


## Кирилл дас

Спасибо всем, и особенно Dayal Nitai das за статью. Мой подход к экадаши значительно изменился благодаря вашим размышлениям и ссылкам.

Denis, Вы должно быть перепутали книгу "Шикша вне ИСККОН?" с какой-то другой. Эту написал Шиварама Свами, а редактировал сам ЕС Бхактивигьяна Госвами Махарадж, Махадева прабху и Сарвагья прабху. Так что все авторитетно. Не помню, чтобы где-то там рассматривалась карма-канда. Эта книга хорошо разбирает взаимоотношения разных гуру, и, что не может не радовать, постоянно приводятся ссылки на Шрилу Прабхупаду - нашего ачарью.

----------


## Koladvipa das

Он как бы между прасада )    
Откуда исходят такие интересные заключения? :rgunimagu:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Простите, у меня нет времени *доказывать* то, чего я не говорила. Я привела в переводе все цитаты Прабхупады из этой статьи, и намного раньше, еще год назад, перед самой статьей,  рассказала суть статьи  - что на самом деле нейтрализует Пандава экадаши, в чем смысл его соблюдения. 
> 
> Посмотрите пост # 23 на 2 странице этой темы. 
> 
> Не люблю,  когда преданные читают чужие посты не внимательно и тратят чужое время.


Харе Кришна, простите меня, я может быть действительно не до конца все понял. Читаю сразу несколько тем - видимо что-то упустил из вида. Тем не менее я рад, прекращению спора (дисскуссии) на эту тему. И вы и я достаточно выссказались. Возможно мои последние посты были лишними. Я вовсе не хотел спорить - скорее пообщаться в этой теме, обсудить, ответить на вопросы, которые задают преданные. Не сердитесь! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Он как бы между прасада )    
> Откуда исходят такие интересные заключения?


Всего лишь моё понимание как состыковать неоскверняемость с невкушением.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Он как бы между прасада )


Эх, господин хороший! Спекульнул!  :smilies: 

Он вовсе не между прасада. Это и есть прасад. Прасад не оскверняется. Это наше тело может быть несовершенным. Прабхупада это отлично объясняет в одной из бесед с учениками. Вот цитата из книги *"Совершенные вопросы, совершенные ответы".
*
*Боб:* Я все еще не очень хорошо понимаю, что такое прасад. Но если хотите, я еще подумаю и завтра снова спрошу вас об этом.

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Прасад всегда прасад. Но поскольку наш духовный уровень недостаточно высок, иногда прасад нам не нравится.

*Боб:* Некоторые блюда слишком остры, и у меня болит желудок.

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Что ж... Это оттого, что мы не можем по достоинству оценить прасад, но повар все же должен принимать это во внимание. Кришне нужно предлагать самые лучшие блюда, поэтому если мы предлагаем третьесортные, то не выполняем свой долг. Но Кришна может
принять что угодно, если это предлагает Ему преданный, и преданный может вкушать любой прасад, даже очень острый. Хираньякашипу дал своему сыну яд, и мальчик, предложив яд Кришне, выпил его, словно нектар. Даже если кому-то прасад кажется очень острым, преданным он доставляет удовольствие. Тут дело не в специях. Ему был предложен яд, настоящий яд. Ракшаси Путана тоже предложила Кришне яд. Но Кришна был настолько милостив, что подумал: «Она относится ко Мне, как мать». Он принял яд и даровал ей освобождение. Кришна не думает о других плохо. Доброжелательный человек не думает о других плохо, он видит только хорошее. Например, один из моих старших духовных братьев, желая заработать, предложил сделку моему Гуру Махарадже [духовному учителю], но мой Гуру Махараджа не подумал о нем ничего дурного. За этим предложением он увидел только его добрые намерения. Он подумал: «Этот человек хочет предоставить мне еще одну возможность для служения».

*Боб:* Сделки с кем, в чем там было дело? На чем он хотел заработать?

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Я рассказываю о своем Гуру Махарадже. 

*Боб:* А, понятно. Я хотел бы спросить еще кое-что о прасаде, если можно. Предположим, кто-то из преданных болен и потому не ест ту или иную пищу. Например, некоторые преданные не едят ги* [топленое масло] из-за больной печени. Должны ли эти преданные есть любой прасад?

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Нет, нет. Преданные, которые несовершенны, могут выбирать. Но совершенный преданный не выбирает. Зачем подражать совершенным преданным? Пока вам один прасад нравится, а другой нет, вы еще не стали совершенным преданным. Зачем подражать тем, кто совершенен и ест все? 

*Боб:* О...

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Дело в том, что совершенный преданный принимает любой прасад, не выбирая. Все, что предложено Кришне — нектар. Этим все сказано. Кришна принимает от преданного любой дар. «Что бы ни предложил Мне Мой преданный», Он принимает. Так же и преданный. Понимаете? Совершенный преданный не делает никаких различий. Но если я несовершенен и мне что-то нравится больше, зачем я буду подражать совершенному преданному? Мой организм может не усвоить это, потому что я несовершенный преданный. Преданный не должен быть глупым. Сказано: кршна йе бхадже се бада натура. Итак, преданный понимает свое положение и достаточно разумен, чтобы правильно относиться к другим.

----------


## Koladvipa das

> Всего лишь моё понимание как состыковать неоскверняемость с невкушением.


 Да вот просто у меня,прасад с папой пурушей никак несостыковываються :stena:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Спасибо всем, и особенно Dayal Nitai das за статью. Мой подход к экадаши значительно изменился благодаря вашим размышлениям и ссылкам.
> 
> Denis, Вы должно быть перепутали книгу "Шикша вне ИСККОН?" с какой-то другой. Эту написал Шиварама Свами, а редактировал сам ЕС Бхактивигьяна Госвами Махарадж, Махадева прабху и Сарвагья прабху. Так что все авторитетно. Не помню, чтобы где-то там рассматривалась карма-канда. Эта книга хорошо разбирает взаимоотношения разных гуру, и, что не может не радовать, постоянно приводятся ссылки на Шрилу Прабхупаду - нашего ачарью.


Вообще-то, как мне показалось, никто и не путал эту книгу с другой книгой. Просто речь шла о другой книге, а не об этой. Или я  ничего не понимаю.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Если Сам Кришна хочет, чтобы преданные не ели в этот день зерновые и бобовые, то Его прасад, т.е. милость, в этот день в том и заключается, видимо, что некоторые пищевые материальные элементы, а желательно все, не должны приниматься в пищу.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Да вот просто у меня,прасад с папой пурушей никак несостыковываються


Надо просто различать прасад от того, в чём прасад содержится. Необязательно в экадаши, в любой день вы почитаете прасад в чапати или кичри, прасад одухотворяет ваше сознание, питательные вещества питают ваше тело, а остальное выводится из организма.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> Denis, Вы должно быть перепутали книгу "Шикша вне ИСККОН?" с какой-то другой.


я говорил о книжке об экадаши Кришна Баларамы Свами 86 года, которую упоминал раньше в обсуждении, и которую вознамерилась прочитать Александра. хотя может быть она вознамерилась прочитать как раз вами упомянутую книгу Шиварамы Свами, неиссякаемый источник вдохновения для семинары-дающих. из её (Александры) сообщения не понятно, какую книжку она вдохновилась прочитать.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Эх, господин хороший! Спекульнул!  Он вовсе не между прасада. Это и есть прасад.


Кто, папа-пуруша? Я о нём говорил )



> Да вот просто у меня,прасад с папой пурушей никак несостыковываються


Ну Вы так глубоко копаете... Наверно на все вопросы нету ответов )



> Надо просто различать прасад от того, в чём прасад содержится. Необязательно в экадаши, в любой день вы почитаете прасад в чапати или кичри, прасад одухотворяет ваше сознание, питательные вещества питают ваше тело, а остальное выводится из организма.


А я не делаю различия между прасадом и его носителем (булкой там...))

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> я говорил о книжке об экадаши Кришна Баларамы Свами 86 года, которую упоминал раньше в обсуждении, и которую вознамерилась прочитать Александра. хотя может быть она вознамерилась прочитать как раз вами упомянутую книгу Шиварамы Свами, неиссякаемый источник вдохновения для семинары-дающих. из её (Александры) сообщения не понятно, какую книжку она вдохновилась прочитать.


Ну так и я об ней... А вовсе не об той

----------


## Кирилл дас

А, Denis, понятно тогда все. )

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> А я не делаю различия между прасадом и его носителем (булкой там...))


Прасад ведь не портится, а булка портится...  банан гниёт...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

По мере порчи продукта, прасад в нем размагничивается. Шутка.

----------


## Koladvipa das

К нам недавно приезжал Бхакти Чайтанья Свами махарадж,ему как раз задали вопрос по поводу прасада.Махарадж объяснял,что нельзя доедать прасад после материалистичных людей так как мы получим прасад +нехорошее сознание человека.Еще он привел такой пример который меня немного удивил:преданные выпили разом  пару литров воды с Радха кунды и слегли в больницу с серьезным отравлением т.к. там было разнообразие всяких индийских микроорганизмов... 
    Хотя преданные переспрашивали,что вроде Джаганатха прасад можно вырвать из пасти бешенной собаки и съесть,махарадж сказал ,что такого не слышал(может это чисто Русская байка).Вообщем то,что мы несовершенны и должны учитывать свой уровень я понимаю.Но махарадж говорил именно,что сам прасад духовен,но плюс к нему мы можем получить плохое сознание,за кем доедаем,либо прасад+какие нибудь бацилы. 
  Но вот насчет папа пуруши.несовсем понятно, как он к прасаду прилипает или может между прасадом :smilies: ,как тут говорили . 
   Вообщем надо было у махараджа уточнить.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

Ну так это же Сам Кришна дал ему такое прибежище в экадаши - в зернобобовых. Он даже свой прасад "пододвинул". Как говориться, на всё воля Аллаха.

----------


## Александра

Александра вознамерилась прочитать книгу "Шикша вне ИСККОН"

----------


## Koladvipa das

Anthony1926,  благодарю  вас за ваши варианты ответа. Не могли бы привести источник этой информации?
    Этот вариант ответа(именно про прасад,экадаши и папа пурушу) объяснет Шрила Прабхупада? 

    Просто самому хочется окончательно уяснить этот момент.

----------


## Koladvipa das

Особенно по первому варианту у меня большие сомнения, :doom: что то я нигде такого не встречал ,где сказано,что Кришна не принимает подношения,при таких обстоятельствах? 
   Может вы поделитесь откуда такая информация?

----------

